Why do 64 bit binary downloads tend to be larger than 32 bit downloads? - foota
======
greenyoda
Well, for one thing, all the address constants (e.g., the address of a
function that another function calls) in the 64-bit code are twice as big as
those in the 32-bit code (64 bits instead of 32 bits).

